# Sublimatable Bikini Blanks



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Been a while since anyone posted on this, just had a customer inquire about putting her brand on a few styles but the only blank I can find is the AA bikini!! I find it hard to believe there is just ONE Sublimatable bikini blank in just that ONE style anywhere! Anyone run across others?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Great post Larry!

I've also tried finding other style sublimatable bikini blanks and has had no luck.

Anyone care to share their source?


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Try American Apparel


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

T Industry said:


> Try American Apparel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


 
LOL, all we can find IS American Apparel!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

T Industry said:


> Try American Apparel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


T, If you read my post you would see that I mentioned AA as the only one I could find. But appreciate the response. anyone else have a source?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

If all else fails anyone have any luck screen printing on swim suits? I understand the chemical and salt water causes issues as well as the fabric stretch etc. My customer is just wanting a small logo printed on them.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone? maybe I should ask this on the main forum?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Bump....still looking if anyone found any. I found a couple in China but don't want to buy hundreds of one style.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Why not find a couple people looking and split the order.
I'd be interested in some of them. 
The first pic suits looked fine. Or I am dazed by the models.

Sexy String Bikini For Girls Cheap In Stock Sex Mini Lady's Underwire Striped High Waisted Women Swimwear Sexy String Bikini - Buy Sexy String Bikini,Sexy String Bikini,Sexy String Bikini Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

just about ALL bathing suits can be sublimated. 99 % of the mens and womens suits are poly - lycra or nylon lycra so dont look for a sublimation blank. just a light colored suit


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Dewayne, that's correct, the problem is finding "wholesale" that you don't need to purchase hundreds of a single style/color/size.


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

we go to surfexpo.com in Orlando every year. This is a semi annual WHOLSALE only trade show, check out the exhibitors and go to there sites to find suppliers. This is where the stores buy stock
A supplier close to me in Miami is Wholesale Application | Chica Rica Bikini Company ask for Greg the owner


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

just get 100% or 65% polyester bikinis (or same % for any garment using the sub technique) that's all you need.... i don't think they have to be specifically sub friendly due to the science of the application if its polyester it will print onto it trial and error .... if your in the uk try cheapo shops like primark or the pound shops they sometimes carry those type of items and you can get cheap testers this way


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

cromwell said:


> just get 100% or 65% polyester bikinis (or same % for any garment using the sub technique) that's all you need.... i don't think they have to be specifically sub friendly due to the science of the application if its polyester it will print onto it trial and error .... if your in the uk try cheapo shops like primark or the pound shops they sometimes carry those type of items and you can get cheap testers this way


Thanks, think I'll fly over and see what I can get on the cheap! LoL  just kidding appreciate the response though, might help someone on your side of the pond! 
I took noblehaus reference and they have some good stuff and reasonable, Thanks noblehaus. But most of the styles are a bit risqué for my clients customers, who are ladies in late 20's to 40...ish? Anyway I can use some of their styles but if anyone has any other suppliers feel free to mention them. What I did like is I can order a lot of their items in white!!!


----------

